# Oliva Event @ Tinderbox



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oliva Event tonight at the Tinderbox in Fairview Heights, IL.

Well, it didn't really seem very event-y, but I still managed to blow a good amount of money. Got two for free and, IMO paid too much for a few others.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You definitely got some great smokes you cannot go wrong with oliva


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good smokes... Enjoy!


----------



## fumacigarsaz (Jul 25, 2008)

Oliva makes a great smoke. How did you manage to pay too much at an event?


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

They were at least a dollar a stick higher than they are on this side of the river, taxes are higher over there too... one of them was over $14, and I'm spoiled from years of Kentucky and Missouri tobacco taxes.


----------



## fumacigarsaz (Jul 25, 2008)

I see. Ya, taxes are killing you guys over there I have heard. Here in AZ, we are very blessed. . .


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

An Oliva over $14...ouch. Musta been the MB. Nice score anyway!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I really just went for the event, and was kind of disappointed, the rep seemed like he wasn't really interested, that and I didn't know anyone there.


They didn't have the polo shirts either, which I really wanted to try and grab one.. oh well, there is one on this side of the river in September.


----------



## fumacigarsaz (Jul 25, 2008)

Where is the Nub is that group of cigars?


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Hehe, I have quite a few NUbs already, but I'm not sure if they were part of the deal..


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice package, those are some great smokes. you will def. enjoy those


----------



## fumacigarsaz (Jul 25, 2008)

Good sticks either way. Im a huge oliva guy. love their smokes.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, tabacco taxes are very kind here in Ky. You got yourself some great smokes though


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh I've had all but one of those in the picture, the O Maddy..

My wife said I could move back to Kentucky if I win the lottery, so here's hoping.. then SmokinJ and I could form an unholy bombing alliance.. and bring you all to your knees..


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oliva can't go wrong


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice smokes. I'm looking forward to all the "swank" that I'll score when I get to attend future events. They'll go to decorate my "man cave" when I finally get to build it!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Andrew-
Start smoking those today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Andrew-
> Start smoking those today!!!!!!!!!


You got it Harvey, I'm going out right now, SIR!

(The 5 I smoked yesterday weren't enough... I didn't get a single stick in today yet... damn rain)


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, the 'O' Maddy was heavenly!
On to the VSG Illusion


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Solid smokes right there,,,


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear that about the Oliva rep. Everybody I have ever meet dealing with Oliva has been first class. Maybe he was having a bad day. Either way you can't go wrong with Oliva! Great smokes. I think the number 1 cigar company in my book.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pickup I agree with everyone, you can't go wrong with O


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very sweet pickup Andrew!!


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

I like that shop, and I spend a few hours there just about every time we travel to Southern Illinois. As a matter of fact I was in the store the previous Thursday...missed it by a week!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ..


----------



## wherewolf_e (May 2, 2008)

I was there for the event. There weren't many people, as it was put together rather hastily.

I enjoyed the evening. Jon is always a gracious host. The rep didn't seem to be enthusiastic, but Jon said it had been a hectic couple of weeks for him.

Oliva is my favorite company, with the Nubs my current fav cigars. Unfortunately the Nubs were not part of the promotional deal.


----------

